# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Miele] ΚΟΛΛΗΜΕΝΕΣ ΒΙΔΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΦΟΥΡΝΟ

## jimison

*Γεια σας φίλοι*

  Θέλω να αλλάξω την πλάτη φούρνου Miele H316E (την επιφάνεια στο πίσω μέρος αερόθερμου) 
Έχω βρει το ανταλλακτικό (επιφάνεια ) όχι το γνήσιο Miele αλλά ένα imitation  ανοξείδωτο.
Προσπαθώντας να ξεβιδώσω τις 2 μεγάλες βίδες για να βγάλω την παλιά πλάτη  δεν τα κατάφερα, χωρίς να βάλω μεγάλη δύναμη γατί φοβήθηκα μη σπάσουν! 
Σκέφτηκα μήπως είναι αριστερόστροφες δοκίμασα αλλά τίποτα φαίνονται κολλημένες.
Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να ξεβιδώσουν εύκολα; 
*Ευχαριστώ!!*
76720860_2642980615929356_6421642239767740416_n.jpgΚαταγραφή.JPG

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Broken-Bolt...4AAOSwy9VdUowq καλησπέρα



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δοκίμασε με γερμανοπολύγωνο , χτυπώντας με σφυράκι στο άκρο του γερμανοπολύγωνου και δεξιά και αριστερά εναλλάξ , πάντα ελαφρά χτυπηματάκια με το σφυρί και υπομονή.
Εάν και πάλι δεν βγαίνουν , προσωπικά θα έκανα ηλεκτρική και καλωδιακή αποσύνδεση της κουζίνας και θα πήγαινα στο πίσω μέρος της κουζίνας για να δω από πίσω και στο ύψος που βρίσκονται οι βίδες με ποιον τρόπο είναι βιδωμένες (π.χ. εμφανής βάση παξιμάδι πίσω από την κουζίνα) και ανάλογα θα έκοβα τις βίδες για να τις αντικαταστήσω με καινούριες . ή πρώτα λιπαντικό wd40 στο παξιμάδι από πίσω.
Όσο αφορά το νέο καπάκι δεν μου φαίνεται ίδιο (από σύγκριση παλιού με νέου στις εγκοπές ) εν πάση περίπτωση αν σου είπανε εγγυημένα ότι έχουν δοκιμαστεί και αλλού αυτά τα ιμιτασιόν καπάκια , πάω πάσο.

----------


## dimtsoulo

εχω και εγω το ιδιο θεμα με τον ιδιο φουρνο μου εσπασαν οι βιδες για να αλλαξω και εγω την πλάτη φούρνου Miele το αποτελεσμα ειναι οτι πρεπει να κοπουν οι βιδες και το ποιο δύσκολοειναι πως θα βγαλω το μοτερ τς πλατης τ εκανες μπορείς να με ενημέρωσής ευχαριστω

----------


## kasikis

Απο πίσω από την πλάτη έχεις ανοίξει ή είναι τυφλές; Αν έχεις το μαγικό πολυεργαλειο το οποίο είναι ότι πρέπει για αυτές τις περιπτώσεις , κόφτες και βάλε ανοξείδωτες περαστες με παξιμάδι. Να θυμάσαι ανοιχτή την πλάτη  για να ελέγχεις αν χρειάζεται αν τρυπήσεις.

----------


## kasikis

Μιλάω για το παλμικό πολυεργαλειο αν έχεις καταλάβει γιατί μπαίνει εκεί που δεν μπαίνει ο τροχός. Μέχρι και χάραγμα μπορείς να κάνεις επάνω στην βίδα αν είναι βίδα και να την ξεβιδωσεις με ίσιο κατσαβίδι, αν είναι παξιμάδι απλά το κόβεις.

----------

